# Filetrip and picture uploading



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

With the Photobucket extortion plan going into effect, aka the p500 plan and the new TOS restricting outside sites. 

https://twitter.com/photobucket/status/879841430289747968

This is going to put alot of us that use it for 3rd party linking, embedding, or hotlinking; into a bind soon, some of which I am already seeing here. I was looking into using filetrip as a replacement, but with the way filetrip currently sticks random numbers and letters infront of an uploaded filename is going to make "cut and paste" the domain and path impractical.

Will there be any way to streamline the upload of pictures with no random numbers and letters in front on picture files only?

I really don't like the way the current embed works for filetrip. I have probably several hundred pictures to move and picture links to update, using the embed link as is will likely take forever. If it is not something that can be changed easily or not changed at all, it will just mean that I'll be spending a few weeks looking for a replacement image hosting site.

Imgur has the same TOS restrictions, they just haven't enforced it yet.

If a mod feels this current concern is not relevant to filetrip, you can move or delete this post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> With the Photobucket extortion plan going into effect, aka the p500 plan and the new TOS restricting outside sites.
> 
> https://twitter.com/photobucket/status/879841430289747968
> 
> ...



Wait, imgur has the same restrictions? Weird, what about DropBox, Google Drive, One Drive? Surely, they don't have those restrictions.

A way to use attachments or a better/cleaner embed system would be a good way to do it.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

Dropbox killed the public folder, you can't hotlink files from dropbox anymore.

I wouldn't trust my files with microsoft, security with them is like swiss cheese. Any important files would likely get downloaded through some exploit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Dropbox killed the public folder, you can't hotlink files from dropbox anymore.
> 
> I wouldn't trust my files with microsoft, security with them is like swiss cheese. Any important files would likely get downloaded through some exploit.



Then what do you suggest? Setting up an FTP and hosting them on a computer? I don't think that's very secure either.  Amazon Prime has photo hosting, Google+, Google Drive, there can't be such a limited list that we can't host them. I may have to start a thread over because of the broken URLs.

Photobucket and go to hell for all I care.

Unless Filetrip can get a better way to embed images.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2017)

So even as the admin of filetrip, I am not totally sure why we stick numbers on there. I know we do it to all files on the site, but I wasn't the one who set it up like that.
@Costello @shaunj66 might be able explain that better.
Personally I've never really noticed them since they don't change anything. Pictures don't appear to be compressed by upping them to filetrip, which is actually why I use filetrip the most.
The other reason being the obvious.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So even as the admin of filetrip, I am not totally sure why we stick numbers on there. I know we do it to all files on the site, but I wasn't the one who set it up like that.
> Costello and shaunj66 might be able explain that better.
> Personally I've never really noticed them since they don't change anything. Pictures don't appear to be compressed by upping them to filetrip, which is actually why I use filetrip the most.
> The other reason being the obvious.



So we can safely use Filetrip to upload and host pics on here without any broken URLs? I had a fox thread I started last year, it's...well, a lot of my hosted images are now completely FUBAR. I hope PB goes out of business for pulling a douche move.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So we can safely use Filetrip to upload and host pics on here without any broken URLs? I had a fox thread I started last year, it's...well, a lot of my hosted images are now completely FUBAR. I hope PB goes out of business for pulling a douche move.


90% of the images that I can't up directly to gbatemp, I up to filetrip.
Even some of my oldest threads still have working images.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> 90% of the images that I can't up directly to gbatemp, I up to filetrip.
> Even some of my oldest threads still have working images.



The thing is, again, I may have to make a 2017 version of my fox thread since so many image  URLs are uh, nonfunctional. Filetrip works, and I suppose I can upload attachments via posting, but who knows what the limit is for that *sigh*.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The thing is, again, I may have to make a 2017 version of my fox thread since so many image  URLs are uh, nonfunctional. Filetrip works, and I suppose I can upload attachments via posting, but who knows what the limit is for that *sigh*.


Filetrip is honestly a lot easier than most sites I've used. Right now my signature is from filetrip


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> 90% of the images that I can't up directly to gbatemp, I up to filetrip.
> Even some of my oldest threads still have working images.


It is not a major issue if your starting with a new account or using it since the begining. I got several hundred existing pictures that I have move and update the picture links to, that is where the problem is for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> It is not a major issue if your starting with a new account or using it since the begining. I got several hundred existing pictures that I have move and update the picture links to, that is where the problem is for me.


Ah, I do see where that would be an issue. Since moving them would cause issues on other sites. I will leave it to Costello and or shaunj66, as they are the ones who codes the site. I simply maintain the site and most of my job is deeper moderating, testing, etc.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

My guides look like a bunch of PB billboards atm.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Imgur has the same TOS restrictions, they just haven't enforced it yet.


Citation very very much needed. Why would imgur block third party embedding? It's the entire reason the site was started in the first place.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jul 1, 2017)

GBATemp used to have an image uploading service known as m-pix. No clue where it went.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2017)

Thunder Hawk said:


> GBATemp used to have an image uploading service known as m-pix. No clue where it went.


It was lost after the site was hacked many eons ago. They were going to re-add it, but it kind of got scrapped.
We also used to have a section dedicated to flash games that got lost in the hack.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Citation very very much needed. Why would imgur block third party embedding? It's the entire reason the site was started in the first place.


I take it back after reading the TOS several times, I guess thats what I get for reading other people's comments on that photobucket shitstorm at 12 at night. 



Lilith Valentine said:


> It was lost after the site was hacked many eons ago. They were going to re-add it, but it kind of got scrapped.
> We also used to have a section dedicated to flash games that got lost in the hack.


That and there is a www.mpix.com and www.mpixpro.com that might have an issue with the name.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> I take it back after reading the TOS several times, I guess thats what I get for reading other people's comments on that photobucket shitstorm at 12 at night.
> 
> 
> That and there is a www.mpix.com and www.mpixpro.com that might have an issue with the name.



So imgur has no issues with hosting pics outside the site? Good, because they're one of the few hosts that don't suck eggs. PB can get DDOSed for all I care  



Lilith Valentine said:


> Filetrip is honestly a lot easier than most sites I've used. Right now my signature is from filetrip



I know it is easy to use, *sigh* the fact is many of the images are now broken. I seriously think PB was hit by a ransomware attack.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2017)

Imgur going to disallow hotlinking to pics?
Welp, time to invest in a premium puush account then.
Or simply host images on me own server ;')


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I know it is easy to use, *sigh* the fact is many of the images are now broken. I seriously think PB was hit by a ransomware attack.


More like having money problems than a ransomware attack.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> More like having money problems than a ransomware attack.



Well, changing plans without so much as a warning, only having one plan that unlocks your pics, 40 dollars a month; it's a real dick move on their part. I hope there aren't people on here that end up defending them.

A company should do that out of the blue, giving a heads up would be the right thing to do, no one's gonna be gullible enough to fall for it.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

With the Photobucket extortion plan going into effect, aka the p500 plan and the new TOS restricting outside sites. 

https://twitter.com/photobucket/status/879841430289747968

This is going to put alot of us that use it for 3rd party linking, embedding, or hotlinking; into a bind soon, some of which I am already seeing here. I was looking into using filetrip as a replacement, but with the way filetrip currently sticks random numbers and letters infront of an uploaded filename is going to make "cut and paste" the domain and path impractical.

Will there be any way to streamline the upload of pictures with no random numbers and letters in front on picture files only?

I really don't like the way the current embed works for filetrip. I have probably several hundred pictures to move and picture links to update, using the embed link as is will likely take forever. If it is not something that can be changed easily or not changed at all, it will just mean that I'll be spending a few weeks looking for a replacement image hosting site.

Imgur has the same TOS restrictions, they just haven't enforced it yet.

If a mod feels this current concern is not relevant to filetrip, you can move or delete this post.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, changing plans without so much as a warning, only having one plan that unlocks your pics, 40 dollars a month; it's a real dick move on their part. I hope there aren't people on here that end up defending them.
> 
> A company should do that out of the blue, giving a heads up would be the right thing to do, no one's gonna be gullible enough to fall for it.


From the twitter post, at least 1 person likes the new situation, likely the CEO of PB.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> From the twitter post, at least 1 person likes the new situation, likely the CEO of PB.



Yes, some loser who is clearly sycophantic and delusional, a yes person no doubt. Whoever is dumb enough to pay the 400 dollars deserves to be ripped off. Staff at imgur forums clarified that hosting images simply isn't an issue, so at least they're in the clear.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Imgur going to disallow hotlinking to pics?
> Welp, time to invest in a premium puush account then.
> Or simply host images on me own server ;')


No, I came across a few posts that claimed imgur had the same TOS sections. This was across like 5 or so different sites covering the PB TOS change, if I had to think about it it might have been the same person making up stuff.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> No, I came across a few posts that claimed imgur had the same TOS sections. This was across like 5 or so different sites covering the PB TOS change, if I had to think about it it might have been the same person making up stuff.



Let's hope for that then.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Imgur going to disallow hotlinking to pics?
> Welp, time to invest in a premium puush account then.
> Or simply host images on me own server ;')


It's not true.

EDit: well that post was too late.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> It's not true.
> 
> EDit: well that post was too late.



Was a question, not a statement ;p


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

Preeeetty sure Imgur allows for it.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 1, 2017)

What was that image hosting site a while back that used a frog for a logo, what ever happened to them.


---

Moving a folder with 3 pictures off PB took 30 mins. It took all day to backup all the pictures off PB.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 1, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> What was that image hosting site a while back that used a frog for a logo, what ever happened to them.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


ImageShack, and they still exist, though my old images are broken now.
I always preferred them over PhotoBucket because they don't force resize/convert images but these days image specific hosts are obsolete since we have stuff like Dropbox.


----------

